# Offseason Bulking Diet- Please give comments!



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Bulking Diet*

*
*

*
*Weight will be around 80/81kilos LBM = 177lbs (bodyfat nice and low)

Planning to follow for next 10months.

Gradually introducing Carbs from zero at moment- 50g a day will be the increase.

• Protein - 350 (CALORIES=1400

• Carbs - 640 CALORIES=2560

• FATS - haven't worked out the figure for these.

*Notes:*

• Actual calories will be slightly higher due to indirect sources of Pro in rice, carbs in peanut butter etc

• Will stick to the diet Monday to Saturday. May have the odd cheat (burger on a Friday after lectures if feeling hungry for example but will keep it 95% clean)

• Carbs to be increased/decreased as appropriate

• Protein to remain constant throughout.

Wednesday will lower carbs by 100g and raise fats

This will be done by:

1. Meal 4 remove CNP bar

2. Meal 5 and 6 lower carbs (Increase fats with whole eggs)

*Breakfast (07:15)*

Carbs: 120

Pro:50

Fats:

• 100 g of oats (65g carbs)

• Handful of raisins (25g of raisins = 17g simple carbs)

• Large tablespoon of peanut butter

• Half pint of skimmed milk

• Half pint of skimmed milk (warmed up in microwave)

• 2scoops of Boditronics

Pour onto the cooked oats:

Drizzle honey for flavour

Black coffee/Green Tea

Vit C 1000mg and Multi Vit

*Meal 2 (9:30)*

Carbs: 100

Pro: 50

Fats:

• 200g tuna drained (50g protein)

• whole-wheat bread/whole-wheat pitta bread (enough for 100g carbs)

• Low fat Mayo

AND

• Toast with low fat spread (if need excessive amount of slices to make 100g carbs)

*OR*

• Whole-wheat pasta (125g uncooked weight)

• 200g tuna (50g protein)

• Zero/low fat sauce (add thyme herbs for flavour)

• Grated KollLess cheese

Handful of cashew nuts

*Meal 3 (12:00)*

Pro:100

Pro:50

Fats:

• 250G chicken (50g protein)

• 120g of Basmati rice (100g carbs approx) with pilau rice seasoning,

• Mixed veg

*OR*

Mass Gaining shake

• 2Scoops Nutrisport 90 (50g protein)

• Banana (20g carbs)

• 100g oats (65g carbs)

• Large spoon of peanut butter

• Skimmed milk (one pint)

Vit C 1000mg

*Meal 4 (14:15)*

Carbs:100

Pro:50

Fat:

• 250G chicken (50g protein)

• 120g of Basmati rice (100g carbs approx) with pilau rice seasoning,

• Mixed veg

*OR*

• CNP Flapjack (34g carbs, 7g fat, 19g protein_

• pack of oatcakes (2 packs of oatcakes (12 oatcakes): each cake 6g=72g carbs)

• One scoop of Nutrisport 90 (25g protein)

***TRAIN-45-50 minutes***

***Cardio- 20minutes x 4 a week after weights***

*PWOshake: *

• 1 Scoop of Nutrisport(25g Pro)

• 40g dextrose

o 20 mins later:

• 6 Rough oatcakes only- 36g carbs

• 2Scoops of Nutrisport Whey (50g protein)

*
Meal 5 (18:00)*

Carbs: 120

Pro: 50

Fats:

• 250g chicken (50g Pro)

• 120g of Basmati rice (100g carbs approx) with pilau rice seasoning,

• Mixed veg

*Meal 6 ( 20:00)*

Carbs:40g

Pro:50g

Fat:

• Lean mince into burgers (200g uncooked weight) with Kolless Cheese

• Sweet Potato (40g carbs- what weight is this?)

• OR rough oatcakes

• OR wholewheat pitta bread

*OR*

• Grilled steak (200g uncooked weight-50g pro)

• 6oatcakes

• OR Small sweet potato

• OR wholewheat pitta bread

Handful of cashew nuts

*Meal 7 (22:30)*

Carbs: low amount

Pro 50

Fat: BULK of amount

• 6 whole eggs (egg has 6g protein, 4g fat= 36protein, 24g fat

• Kolless Cheese (protein and fat only

• Spoon of peanut butter

omega 3 capsule (1000MG)

• Multi Vit

*Meal 8 (03:30)*

If I wake during the night...

• TWO Scoops of Nutrisport with skimmed milk

• Tbsp peanut butter

Water intake at least 4liters per day


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good mate

glad too see u add some quality carbs you should fill out nice keep it up until u hit a sticking point and just gradually increase if u can


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

fair plays mate if u can get through that amount of food per day u should see good gains


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody else have any thoughts?

I posted on another forum and one member said the carbs were far too high- said they were overrated as a macro and whatnot.

I based this on a few templates and they all suggested carbs should be around 50-55% of the target calories (Target calories were worked out using Gavin Kane's forumula of 25 multiplied by my lean bodyweight...)


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

You must have a crazy metabolism to process that many carbs and not put lard on!

What diet do you currently follow and how does this proposed diet compare?

Also, IMO, no need for the 3:30 meal - unless you're waking up with hunger pains stay asleep!


----------

